# Please set registry key - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\.NETFramew



## emiruifi (Mar 27, 2017)

When I try to open microsoft expression I get the following message: Please set registry key - HKLM \ Software \ Microsoft \ .NETFramework \ InstallRoot to point to the .NET Framework install location


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I think this may be the problem, you need to create a new .reg entry
Create an empty .txt file on the desktop
Copy and paste this code:

*Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\.NETFramework]
"InstallRoot"="C:\\Windows\\Microsoft.NET\\Framework\\"*

Rename the file to "fix.reg" (or "yourchoice".reg)
Make a backup (export) the registry, before the next step.
Run the file, agreeing to the couple of queries, and restart the computer.
See if the error is cleared..


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, is this a 64 bit or 32 bit OS? Press the win + x keys together select command prompt(Admin) an elevated cmd prompt will open at the prompt copy and paste:-

reg query "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\.NetFramework" > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) please post the notepad outcome here.
Edit:-
Too fast for me, though if it is 64 bit it will need a different value data.


----------

